# trapped gas in chest/heartburn?



## CindyL

Not sure if this is heartburn or not. I feel like I have gas trapped in my chest. I cannot nor have never been able to burb like normal people. After being on Allegra for the past week I all of a sudden feel like I have gas trapped. I hear it moving and when it does I feel better. I have had the feeling of clearing my throat alot too. I'm wondering if this is reflux or what? If this isn't gone by Mon. making appt with GI Dr. I hate this feeling. It feels like I want to stick my finger down my throat to get out all this air!


----------



## WD40

Wow, you are the only other person I've heard of besides me who can't burp! I literally don't know how, and even when I really need to I just can't do it. I told my gastro doc and he said that burping is actually abnormal and he's glad that I don't do it. I find this hard to believe! Sometimes I get major pains in my chest, too, and two endoscopies ruled out acid as a cause. Basically the gastro doc said that I am perceiving pain with the slightest bit of irritation in my esophagus, and even stress can give me the pain. The weird thing is that last night I was cleaning the kitchen and I happened to munch on a small bite of cookie and then drank some water; I kind of gulped it. You guessed it, a big ol air bubble formed in my throat and I thought I was having a heart attack it hurt so bad. I leaned over to pick up a towel I had dropped and I guess my diaphragm pushed upwards or something because I kind of did a half-burp. After that happened, most of the pain went away, so now I'm wondering if it IS gas that is causing the pains in my chest. Your post is only making me wonder more. My gastro doc seemed to rule this out and said people with IBS just feel more pain because of some serotonin imbalance or something, hence the Rx for Elavil. My chest pain isn't always, in fact most of the time isn't, accompanied by any kind of acid feeling. Perhaps we have the same problem? How does a 30 year old woman learn how to belch? Even as a child I couldn't burp. Most everyone who finds this out thinks it's very bizarre. I tell you what, I sure wish I could burp a lot of times, I am almost certain most of my upper stomach aches are a result of air/gas!


----------



## WD40

Wow, you are the only other person I've heard of besides me who can't burp! I literally don't know how, and even when I really need to I just can't do it. I told my gastro doc and he said that burping is actually abnormal and he's glad that I don't do it. I find this hard to believe! Sometimes I get major pains in my chest, too, and two endoscopies ruled out acid as a cause. Basically the gastro doc said that I am perceiving pain with the slightest bit of irritation in my esophagus, and even stress can give me the pain. The weird thing is that last night I was cleaning the kitchen and I happened to munch on a small bite of cookie and then drank some water; I kind of gulped it. You guessed it, a big ol air bubble formed in my throat and I thought I was having a heart attack it hurt so bad. I leaned over to pick up a towel I had dropped and I guess my diaphragm pushed upwards or something because I kind of did a half-burp. After that happened, most of the pain went away, so now I'm wondering if it IS gas that is causing the pains in my chest. Your post is only making me wonder more. My gastro doc seemed to rule this out and said people with IBS just feel more pain because of some serotonin imbalance or something, hence the Rx for Elavil. My chest pain isn't always, in fact most of the time isn't, accompanied by any kind of acid feeling. Perhaps we have the same problem? How does a 30 year old woman learn how to belch? Even as a child I couldn't burp. Most everyone who finds this out thinks it's very bizarre. I tell you what, I sure wish I could burp a lot of times, I am almost certain most of my upper stomach aches are a result of air/gas!


----------



## Julia37

I used to get a lot of pains in my stomach and chest, and my doctors and I both thought it was from acid until I noticed Gas-X helped it more than prevecid. It was gas. That's what gave us the clue I'm lactose intolerant.A simple way to test would be to take some Gas-X, and if it's from gas the pain will go away within an hour - mine went in less than 1/2 hour after my first dose of Gas-X.WD40, it sounds like your GI has a lot of preconceived ideas. I wouldn't trust him, I'd look for a doctor who's more in touch with the real world.


----------



## Julia37

I used to get a lot of pains in my stomach and chest, and my doctors and I both thought it was from acid until I noticed Gas-X helped it more than prevecid. It was gas. That's what gave us the clue I'm lactose intolerant.A simple way to test would be to take some Gas-X, and if it's from gas the pain will go away within an hour - mine went in less than 1/2 hour after my first dose of Gas-X.WD40, it sounds like your GI has a lot of preconceived ideas. I wouldn't trust him, I'd look for a doctor who's more in touch with the real world.


----------



## WD40

Julia, I am going to try the Gas-X. Also, my chest pains got worse when I stopped using Rice Milk and started using 1% Milk again. I'll switch back to the Rice Milk and see what happens...Thanks for the advice!


----------



## WD40

Julia, I am going to try the Gas-X. Also, my chest pains got worse when I stopped using Rice Milk and started using 1% Milk again. I'll switch back to the Rice Milk and see what happens...Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cori2262000

I second that other "wow"...I thought I was the only one in the world who couldn't burp!I've always wanted to, and sometimes can achieve a small "gurgle", but no burping. Life would be so much easier if I could. I wonder if it would make the "other way of releasing air" any better lol.


----------



## cori2262000

I second that other "wow"...I thought I was the only one in the world who couldn't burp!I've always wanted to, and sometimes can achieve a small "gurgle", but no burping. Life would be so much easier if I could. I wonder if it would make the "other way of releasing air" any better lol.


----------



## flux

> quote:I feel like I have gas trapped in my chest


There is certainly gas in your chest, in your lungs that is








. If you were in your esophagus that would imply you had an obstruction of some sort or achalasia.You need a barum swallow x-ray when you have symptoms. That could whether there is really is gas or something else anatomical a matter.


> quote:he said that burping is actually abnormal and he's glad that I don't do it


This statement is wrong. Body functions are not considered abnormal unless they harm you or interfere with your life. Some GI doctors believe that humans regularly swallow gargantuan volumes of air every day and then burp it up thousands of times each day completely undetected!One reason for believing this is that under some circumstances a Nissen fundoplication makes it impossible for a person to burp and these individuals then begin to pass gas uncontrollably.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux

> quote:I feel like I have gas trapped in my chest


There is certainly gas in your chest, in your lungs that is







. If you were in your esophagus that would imply you had an obstruction of some sort or achalasia.You need a barum swallow x-ray when you have symptoms. That could whether there is really is gas or something else anatomical a matter.


> quote:he said that burping is actually abnormal and he's glad that I don't do it


This statement is wrong. Body functions are not considered abnormal unless they harm you or interfere with your life. Some GI doctors believe that humans regularly swallow gargantuan volumes of air every day and then burp it up thousands of times each day completely undetected!One reason for believing this is that under some circumstances a Nissen fundoplication makes it impossible for a person to burp and these individuals then begin to pass gas uncontrollably.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## WD40

Flux, yep, that's my problem, too. I can't burp, and I know I get air trapped in my stomach. (I also sometimes do the gargling kind of thing). I have always passed a lot of gas everyday; I'm just thankful it normally doesn't stink. Some of the eruptions are monumental, too! I wonder if I "burp" air without knowing it? All I know is, I have even gulped soda pop and tried to burp and nothing happens except a stomach ache and gas later on. I don't understand why my gastro doc thinks burping is abnormal when everyone I know does it all the time (present company excluded, of course







)!


----------



## WD40

Flux, yep, that's my problem, too. I can't burp, and I know I get air trapped in my stomach. (I also sometimes do the gargling kind of thing). I have always passed a lot of gas everyday; I'm just thankful it normally doesn't stink. Some of the eruptions are monumental, too! I wonder if I "burp" air without knowing it? All I know is, I have even gulped soda pop and tried to burp and nothing happens except a stomach ache and gas later on. I don't understand why my gastro doc thinks burping is abnormal when everyone I know does it all the time (present company excluded, of course







)!


----------



## cook

my doctor told me today that the chest pain and having a hard time breathing was because of trapped gas pressing on everthing. He is the first doctor that hasn't acted like I was a mental case. He prescribed sublingual levsin, which I don;t have yet, effexor, which seems to help, & acifex. I will let you know how everything works out. I sure felt good when I walked out of his office, because he believed me, seemed to know what I was talking about, & and said I would definitly feel better before too long. Sure sounds promising.


----------



## cook

my doctor told me today that the chest pain and having a hard time breathing was because of trapped gas pressing on everthing. He is the first doctor that hasn't acted like I was a mental case. He prescribed sublingual levsin, which I don;t have yet, effexor, which seems to help, & acifex. I will let you know how everything works out. I sure felt good when I walked out of his office, because he believed me, seemed to know what I was talking about, & and said I would definitly feel better before too long. Sure sounds promising.


----------



## CindyL

Im glad to hear that other people also have trouble burping. I took Rolaids that day and it got a lot better. I just notice that if I overeat or drink this happens. I also have to not lie flat at night. I have upon occasion when it feels really bad and I can tell I have to burp I have stuck my finger down my throat and boy did air ever come out! It sounded more like someone throwing up (which I didn't and avoid at all costs) but there was such relief on my stomach and in my chest it was unbelievable! I am going to try Gas-x the next time I have this. Thanks for all the input. Can we have bouts of heartburn on and off that last for days?, weeks? just like IBS flare-ups?


----------



## CindyL

Im glad to hear that other people also have trouble burping. I took Rolaids that day and it got a lot better. I just notice that if I overeat or drink this happens. I also have to not lie flat at night. I have upon occasion when it feels really bad and I can tell I have to burp I have stuck my finger down my throat and boy did air ever come out! It sounded more like someone throwing up (which I didn't and avoid at all costs) but there was such relief on my stomach and in my chest it was unbelievable! I am going to try Gas-x the next time I have this. Thanks for all the input. Can we have bouts of heartburn on and off that last for days?, weeks? just like IBS flare-ups?


----------



## Guest

Finally something that i am familiar with i too have the same problem gas trapped in upper chest sometimes very painful and i know it is gas because i constanltly keep burping dont feel bad that you cant burp because with me it doesnt really get it all out unless i throw up and sometimes that doesnt work either i haveto keep sticking my finger down my throat several times before the pressure in my chest goes away im confused to sometimes wondering if it is gas with heartburn but they say that heartburn is like a burning feeling i dont have any of that but im thinking maybe acid reflux?


----------



## Guest

Finally something that i am familiar with i too have the same problem gas trapped in upper chest sometimes very painful and i know it is gas because i constanltly keep burping dont feel bad that you cant burp because with me it doesnt really get it all out unless i throw up and sometimes that doesnt work either i haveto keep sticking my finger down my throat several times before the pressure in my chest goes away im confused to sometimes wondering if it is gas with heartburn but they say that heartburn is like a burning feeling i dont have any of that but im thinking maybe acid reflux?


----------



## WD40

tornslilady, I thought I was having heartburn, they suspected GERD and checked me out. The endoscopy showed I had very little acid in my stomach and esophagus. My GI doc told me that people with IBS have "visceral hypersenstivity" in their digestive tracts. He said most IBS people have it in their intestines but that many have it anywhere from the mouth to the anus, and that's supposedly what my chronic heartburn is all about, and that's why they prescribe the low dose antidepressents. It's supposed to do something to stop the serotonin receptor sites from over-reacting, or something to that effect. So I have heartburn that's not heartburn but dang it hurts! and the pressure makes it feel like someone is sitting on my chest. I must say the elavil has helped with the pressure part a lot. But, still no burps.


----------



## WD40

tornslilady, I thought I was having heartburn, they suspected GERD and checked me out. The endoscopy showed I had very little acid in my stomach and esophagus. My GI doc told me that people with IBS have "visceral hypersenstivity" in their digestive tracts. He said most IBS people have it in their intestines but that many have it anywhere from the mouth to the anus, and that's supposedly what my chronic heartburn is all about, and that's why they prescribe the low dose antidepressents. It's supposed to do something to stop the serotonin receptor sites from over-reacting, or something to that effect. So I have heartburn that's not heartburn but dang it hurts! and the pressure makes it feel like someone is sitting on my chest. I must say the elavil has helped with the pressure part a lot. But, still no burps.


----------



## bunged up

I have achalasia, and at times I can't burp either. SInce the LES is hypertensive it won't open to allow air to pass through and be be expelled. At times, this can be extremely painful, but I have found a solution. I use a sub lingual nitroglycerine spray, which acts to relax the LES, and usually allows me to burp. What I can't figure out is how I am able to swallow air, since by definition people with achalasia are only able to get food down the esophagus and past the LES by gravity. Since air is NOT heavier than the contents of the esophagus, then it should be impossible to swallow it (unless it is mixed with the food I swallow). [This message has been edited by bunged up (edited 08-14-2001).]


----------



## bunged up

I have achalasia, and at times I can't burp either. SInce the LES is hypertensive it won't open to allow air to pass through and be be expelled. At times, this can be extremely painful, but I have found a solution. I use a sub lingual nitroglycerine spray, which acts to relax the LES, and usually allows me to burp. What I can't figure out is how I am able to swallow air, since by definition people with achalasia are only able to get food down the esophagus and past the LES by gravity. Since air is NOT heavier than the contents of the esophagus, then it should be impossible to swallow it (unless it is mixed with the food I swallow). [This message has been edited by bunged up (edited 08-14-2001).]


----------



## flux

> quote:What I can't figure out is how I am able to swallow air


Every swallow will contain dead space air of the pharynx and that is going down into the esophagus probably where it causes distension because esophagus is not emptying efficiently into the stomach. ------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux

> quote:What I can't figure out is how I am able to swallow air


Every swallow will contain dead space air of the pharynx and that is going down into the esophagus probably where it causes distension because esophagus is not emptying efficiently into the stomach. ------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

